# liaison of 고유어 numbers



## goophy

Hi,

I have difficulty in pronouncing the numers of 고유어.

For exmaples: when we say 21 스물하나, should we pronounce it separately as each number  [스물하나] or pronounce it by linking each syllable [스무라나]? What we should pronounce 79 일흔아홉, should it be  [이른아홉] or [이르나홉]?

Could anyone help me clarify the rules of liaison in Korean language? When to link and when not to link words?

Thanks in advance.

Goophy


----------



## vientito

My impression is that everything links up when one speaks fast enough.


----------



## boomluck

When pronouncing the numbers in 고유어, I don't know if there is a rule of liaison, but I guess there are exceptions for certain numbers.
Just speak as it should sound, then you wouldn't have to worry, I guess. 

21 *[스물하나]*, not like [스물] [하나].
79 [일흔아홉], it sounds more like *[이른아홉]*, when you speak fast enough.

One of the tricky number to pronounce is, I guess, the number 8.

8 여덟[여덜], not [여덥] or [여덜+읍]


----------



## goophy

Thank you both of you, vientito, and boomluck.

@boomluck: 79 is pronounced more like [이른아홉], but why 70 is linked but 9 is not? I mean are there any rules to instruct about linking? I'm really confused. How about 21, is it pronounced more like  [스무라나]? Thanks once again!
*
*


----------



## boomluck

goophy said:


> Thank you both of you, vientito, and boomluck.
> 
> @boomluck: 79 is pronounced more like [이른아홉], but why 70 is linked but 9 is not? I mean are there any rules to instruct about linking? I'm really confused. How about 21, is it pronounced more like  [스무라나]? Thanks once again!



Sorry, that earlier reply was based on the knowledge I have, and I think I explained wrong. 
I looked up Korean dictionary provided by Naver, which is a portal site that many Korean people use.
In the dictionary, you can look up 1 to 10, and multiple number of 2 to 9 such as 스물, 서른, ..., 아흔.
It shows 고유어 only. Composition of 고유어, like 스물하나 which is composed of 스물 and 하나, is not provided.


*Basically, all the numbers are read and pronounced as they are written.* (Exceptions exist.)
I found some numbers have their respective pronunciations, for example, 셋, 넷, 다섯, 여섯, 여덟, etc.
They are the only exceptions I guess.



하나
둘
셋 [섿:], which sounds like [세엣]
넷 [넫:], which sounds like [네엣]
다섯 [다섣]
여섯 [여섣]
일곱
여덟 [여덜]
아홉
열

스물
서른
마흔
쉰 [쉰:], which sounds like [쉬인]
예순
일흔 [일흔], [일흔] is the official pronunciation. Though it is read the same as it is written, the dictionary gives the pronunciation of 일흔. I guess it is because many Koreans are confused and misunderstood just like me. 
여든
아흔



So for the number 79, it sounds [일흔아홉]. [이른아홉] is not correct. I think it is just the speed of someone saying it.
Any other composition would follow the rule.
서른넷 [서른넫:]=[서른네엣]
쉰일곱 [쉰:일곱]=[쉬인일곱]
일흔여덟 [일흔여덜]
아흔다섯 [아흔다섣]



Again, I am really sorry that I gave you a confusion.
I hope this will help.


----------



## boomluck

Another sorry for you.
There seems to be a linking rule when nouns come together to make a composition noun.



Check this, 고유어 pronunciation of 10 to 19.



To explain all this, THIS(표준 발음법, the standard pronunciation rules, containing 7 chapters and 30 statements) will help.
This is way too far of my knowledge. I am looking at it now, but I am not able to make a summary of it, since I am studying it, too.
Sorry, and 파이팅!


----------



## goophy

Thank you so much, boomluck shi. You're so kind to help me out with pronunciations. Please don't say sorry. I'm obliged to you. I'll peruse the webpages that you just shared with me later. Once again, much appreciated for your help!


----------



## CharlesLee

goophy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have difficulty in pronouncing the numers of 고유어.
> 
> For exmaples: when we say 21 스물하나, should we pronounce it separately as each number  [스물하나] or pronounce it by linking each syllable [스무라나]? What we should pronounce 79 일흔아홉, should it be  [이른아홉] or [이르나홉]?
> 
> Could anyone help me clarify the rules of liaison in Korean language? When to link and when not to link words?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Goophy




21 = 스무라나

79 = 이르나홉


----------



## Rance

vientito said:


> My impression is that everything links up when one speaks fast enough.



I agree to vientito.

스물하나 is a complex word composed of 스물+ 하나.
Same goes with 일흔아홉.
When it comes to pronouncing complex words, you can either link it or not link it.
There is no specific rule dictating it.
This goes same with other complex words not involving numbers.
You can generally pronounce discretely each words in complex words, but when speaking fast, linking just becomes unavoidable.


----------

